# Woohoo! Good news for Ontario hunters



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

:thumb:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

pretty cool. do you think you could spook a few of those elk over this way lol


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

jeronimo said:


> pretty cool. do you think you could spook a few of those elk over this way lol


Wouldn't that be something? Problem is that we have no elk population yet...:sad: when it used to be plentiful not too long ago...


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Where can we get all the details about the Elk hunting regs that will be in place and about the hunt itself?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

SuphanXP said:


> Where can we get all the details about the Elk hunting regs that will be in place and about the hunt itself?


http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Newsroom/LatestNews/STDPROD_080561.html

link was at the beginning of the first post. looks like its residents only from what i read.


----------



## newts88 (Dec 19, 2007)

Doesnt this make Elk a non-protected animal? which means the aboriginals can kill as many as they want?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Elk hunting is a great idea! I would love to do it!


----------

